# Do New Wheels require a "break in" period?



## Christopaul (Jan 27, 2012)

About 1/2 a year ago I bought a pair of Dura Ace C 24 wheel set and I was disappointed at first. I was told "oh, don't worry these take 500 miles to break in."  I also learned not to over tighten the quick release skewers. I don't know if it was exactly 500 miles, but after a month of riding them, I fell in love with them. I had a similar experience with a pair of Hed Ardennes SL's. So, I'm wondering what is it about some wheels that they actually improve after putting milage on them? I didn't have this experience with buying a pair of Mavic Ksyrium ES's a few years ago. However, they pale in comparison with Dura Ace & Hed's. 
Are there any general rules of thumb on new wheels? just wondering...


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

There's no "break in" like that for wheels. What you felt is in your head.

If the builder didn't stress relieve the wheels then the spokes will lose tension as they unwind or bed in. Unless the spokes go very slack the ride won't change, but the reliability will decrease.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Bearing seals and tires*



Christopaul said:


> About 1/2 a year ago I bought a pair of Dura Ace C 24 wheel set and I was disappointed at first. I was told "oh, don't worry these take 500 miles to break in." I also learned not to over tighten the quick release skewers. I don't know if it was exactly 500 miles, but after a month of riding them, I fell in love with them. I had a similar experience with a pair of Hed Ardennes SL's. So, I'm wondering what is it about some wheels that they actually improve after putting milage on them? I didn't have this experience with buying a pair of Mavic Ksyrium ES's a few years ago. However, they pale in comparison with Dura Ace & Hed's.
> Are there any general rules of thumb on new wheels? just wondering...


If you have contact sealed bearing hubs then the friction does decline a bit once the seals wear in. Whether that is noticeable is a VERY open question. Worn tires do have lower rolling resistance (less rubber) and new tires may have mold release agent on them that reduces traction. That wears off in a couple of rides.

Most likely what ericm979 said: placebo effect.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Adjustable bearings break in a little. I don't think I'd be able to feel a difference, though.


----------



## ohdee (Nov 9, 2007)

Built right, there is no such thing as a break in period. However, Kenny is right that some bearings lose friction after a few hours of riding. Chris King hubs are always a bit sticky before a few rides.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

It's probably the bearing seals that are wearing in, not the bearings themselves.
I have seen this on some hubs. It's something that you can feel when you turn the axle by hand but I have never noticed it while riding. And it would not change the 'ride' of the wheels.


----------



## Christopaul (Jan 27, 2012)

ericm979 said:


> There's no "break in" like that for wheels. What you felt is in your head.
> 
> If the builder didn't stress relieve the wheels then the spokes will lose tension as they unwind or bed in. Unless the spokes go very slack the ride won't change, but the reliability will decrease.


Good, that means decisions to get rid of the Reynolds Assaults and Chinese cheapo special was not premature.


----------



## OrbeaAgony (Feb 15, 2012)

*Wheels do break in...*

As someone stated earlier, the spokes will unwind, bed themselves in, and move slightly to come to a static position in relation to the hub and rim. No amount of hand tensioning and stress-relief compares to the forces put on the wheel by riding. This is the pinging sounds you hear riding a new wheel. 

After the initial break-in period, usually a few rides depending on initial tension and number of spokes, the wheel should be retrued and retensioned. After that, it will keep its shape much better.

You will only notice seal friction losses when spinning a tire on a stand. The rider weight easily overcomes any static and dynamic friction from the seals.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

OrbeaAgony said:


> As someone stated earlier, the spokes will unwind, bed themselves in, and move slightly to come to a static position in relation to the hub and rim. No amount of hand tensioning and stress-relief compares to the forces put on the wheel by riding. This is the pinging sounds you hear riding a new wheel.
> After the initial break-in period, usually a few rides depending on initial tension and number of spokes, the wheel should be retrued and retensioned. After that, it will keep its shape much better..


I can't agree with you at all Orbea. If you use all the methods on my site that I suggest for de-stressing, relieving windup and spoke bedding (into hub flanges) then there won't be one ping when you first ride a wheel and it will never need re-truing, re-tensioning or equalizing.


----------



## ohdee (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm with you Mike T.

Wheels should not pop and ping when they first hit the road. It's a sign of an amateur build, at best.


----------



## BWWpat (Dec 17, 2009)

Mike T. said:


> If you use all the methods on my site that I suggest for de-stressing, relieving windup and spoke bedding (into hub flanges) then there won't be one ping when you first ride a wheel and it will never need re-truing, re-tensioning or equalizing.


^ this.

The only thing that may possibly need "breaking in" is the grease in new hubs. Sometimes it settles and needs to be moved around.


----------



## nspace (Jun 5, 2008)

You're doing it wrong if you hear pinging on your first ride... time to retension and do it right.


----------



## arctic biker (Jul 31, 2008)

Over tightened loose ball hubs needs breaking in. Spin the wheel between your fingers, You can feel it. So open the hub , check if there is enough grease and adjust in proper tighness. And they will spin easily from day one!


----------



## svard75 (Jun 10, 2011)

Christopaul said:


> About 1/2 a year ago I bought a pair of Dura Ace C 24 wheel set and I was disappointed at first. I was told "oh, don't worry these take 500 miles to break in." I also learned not to over tighten the quick release skewers. I don't know if it was exactly 500 miles, but after a month of riding them, I fell in love with them. I had a similar experience with a pair of Hed Ardennes SL's. So, I'm wondering what is it about some wheels that they actually improve after putting milage on them? I didn't have this experience with buying a pair of Mavic Ksyrium ES's a few years ago. However, they pale in comparison with Dura Ace & Hed's.
> Are there any general rules of thumb on new wheels? just wondering...


This may sound a tad obvious but could it be brake pad rub? Each time you replace the wheelset you should take a look at the reach.


----------



## CABGPatchKid (Dec 5, 2011)

I went for my first ride on my new Dura Ace C 24 TL wheel set 2 days ago.

They felt slow, and I remembered reading this post and thinking to myself, maybe there is something to this break in period for these wheels.
When I got home I found that my front wheel brake pad was seriously rubbing, duh... :blush2:

I had a good laugh and went back-out for a second spin.


----------



## rearviewmirror (Aug 20, 2008)

CABGPatchKid said:


> I went for my first ride on my new Dura Ace C 24 TL wheel set 2 days ago.
> 
> They felt slow, and I remembered reading this post and thinking to myself, maybe there is something to this break in period for these wheels.
> When I got home I found that my front wheel brake pad was seriously rubbing, duh... :blush2:
> ...




I think the C24 for what the set costs is the best value in wheels. They're stiff as anything, and roll extremely well. Mine were good the day I took them out of the box. Over 2,000km on them now and still true as and spinning freely. I would say that it's the best money I've ever spent on road wheels.


----------



## CABGPatchKid (Dec 5, 2011)

rearviewmirror said:


> I think the C24 for what the set costs is the best value in wheels. They're stiff as anything, and roll extremely well. Mine were good the day I took them out of the box. Over 2,000km on them now and still true as and spinning freely. I would say that it's the best money I've ever spent on road wheels.


Absolutely agree, fabulous wheels. I had a set of 7850 SLs, and loved them, 2,800 very smooth miles. I have no doubt that the C24s will be also be great wheels.


----------

